# Loaning Your Collection?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you like to loan albums from your collection to a family member, friend, neighbour, colleague or acquaintance? If you don't have physical albums, then do you like to share or loan the drive or device they are on (or whatever would be equivalent to physically loaning)?

How about books? Do you like loaning them?

I view my collection as a collection (we did the collection thread a while back). I don't like to loan out an album, just as I wouldn't like to loan out a stamp from a philatelic collection or a coin from a numismatic collection. It's a collection. Similarly with my personal library (I no longer have many books, since I use the internet and the public library, mostly, but I do have a small and specialized collection of primarily reference materials). I don't like to loan. It is a personal collection and not a lending library. I don't have the necessary infrastructure or funding to be able to keep track of check outs and check ins and due dates and replacement due to loss or abuse or wear and tear.

Nowadays, it is easy to refer someone to an online source for the item, so not liking to loan is not such a stigma as it once seemed, I think.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2015)

I used to lend stuff but I got rather tired of not getting it back or of having to ask for it. Nowadays I only "lend" something I won't mind not getting back (so usually books I know I don't want to read again).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't loan most of my collection out because I buy most of my stuff from iTunes.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

No, not really, I lent a lot of records to friends in my teens and never got them back. And even if I consider my collection of music, whether records, score's or books a "library", I only allow listening on site!

/ptr


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, I'm happy to share my music with anyone I know who is interested. People of my acquaintance over the years have also generously shared their collections with me.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I've done it numerous times. People rip them and then return them, it's a useful way to share music!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I will lend my CDs (and books) to the same people I would lend my toothbrush to - ie Mrs H only!

If I really like you, I might copy something for you, or even give it to you as a present, but lend? Nope - 'lend' is the same as 'give away' too often

When I was a teacher, I was sometimes asked if I would lend my whistle to someone else ---- they always got the same answer as the toothbrush. That stopped all further requests :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Absolutely not.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One friend of mine has had a number of my rock CDs for a long time - some for about 10 years. I borrowed a stepladder from him and when he asked for it back I suggested to him that if he piled my CDs up and stood on top of them then he'd be able to reach higher still. We are both still waiting.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

I have never loaned anything from my collection as from my experience when I hear tales of friends and family borrowing things they receive the item back worse for wear. 

If a friend wants to borrow a CD from me I will make a copy or send them the tracks digitally over the internet. I know in some countries this is illegal. However in all honesty my friends and I would always buy our own copy either physical or digital if we enjoyed the CD so we see the "copy" merely as a free trial. Music shops used to offer this service but sadly those days are gone at least in my area.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

No. I'll make copies for a few friends but that's about as far as it goes. I have one studio mate who has the habit of assuming he can "borrow" anything he likes without asking. He has " borrowed" my paper, scissors, canvases, hammers, etc... He even took one of my prints, cut it up, and collaged it into one of his own paintings! Rather recently I left a number of CDs in the studio thinking I'd be back the next day. When I got back the next weekend, he had taken 6 of them and put them in his car. He refused to return them suggesting that I had so many CDs I'd never miss them. A week later our studio insurance came due and he paid it then asking me to pay him my share of the bill. I told him that I'd write a check when the CDs were returned. It took him three weeks, but eventually they showed up in my studio. I'm now certain to take all my music home with me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems the experiences are similar to mine, though thankfully not recent ones. There seem to be two types of people: those who buy and own stuff; and those who save their money and use stuff that belongs to others.

Yes, I used to really hate having friends and associates over who would borrow books that they might get around to reading in the next few decades and those who kept albums for so long that my patience was worn out from embarrassedly asking for weeks on end to return my stuff only to finally receive it in very poor condition


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> No. I'll make copies for a few friends but that's about as far as it goes. I have one studio mate who has the habit of assuming he can "borrow" anything he likes without asking. He has " borrowed" my paper, scissors, canvases, hammers, etc... He even took one of my prints, cut it up, and collaged it into one of his own paintings! Rather recently I left a number of CDs in the studio thinking I'd be back the next day. When I got back the next weekend, he had taken 6 of them and put them in his car. He refused to return them suggesting that I had so many CDs I'd never miss them. A week later our studio insurance came due and he paid it then asking me to pay him my share of the bill. I told him that I'd write a check when the CDs were returned. It took him three weeks, but eventually they showed up in my studio. I'm now certain to take all my music home with me.


Hello StLukes, I just want to say that I was flabbergasted while reading your post. I am not an angry person but personal boundaries are quite important to me and although I am not materialistic I am quite protective of my belongings. I found myself thinking _"How dare he?"_ and really felt angry. I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation; I just hope the CDs were returned undamaged...

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Similar as most here, I lend to loose many elpees as a teenager, but to be honest I also aquired a few.....
Not many friends are into classical music, even fewer play vinyl and there is ofcourse the interweb.

I'm generally more selective to whom I'd loan an album, book, tools etc. as, say 20 years back, but I'd happily share with a few good friends.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

No, I won't lend any of my classical cds to anyone. My collection is small compared to most but I'm very protective of it. I've lent enough things out in the past, especially books, to know that lending generally means giving away. I would lend a book if I'm not particularly worried about getting it back but I don't intend to lend my cds to anyone!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for your collection today.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am very cautious about loaning CDs only to trusted people who will take care of the CD and return it in a reasonable time frame of 1-2 weeks. I also avoid loaning to people who just copy it and add the tracks to their collection.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for your collection today.


Bravo! Mr. Hpowders I tip my hat you good sir :tiphat: that elicited a good chuckle from myself I must say. 

Fox


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fox said:


> Bravo! Mr. Hpowders I tip my hat you good sir :tiphat: that elicited a good chuckle from myself I must say.
> 
> Fox


Thank you, Fox! It shows I didn't waste my youth when I was sitting in front of the telly watching old Popeye cartoons all day!!


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

My experience is that a loan of a book, record, cd, or money is a gift. I have, on occasion, loaned small amounts of money ($10 or $20) to someone I never wanted to see again, and it has worked. Otherwise, whenever someone asks me for a loan nowadays, I ask myself if I want to give them the thing or the money as a gift. If I decide yes, then I give it to them, I tell them it's a gift, and that I don't want to hear it mentioned in the future, though they can "pay it forward" if they like.

About 20 years ago I loaned some money to a friend, who was then unable to pay it back. I told him the debt was forgiven and forgotten (there were circumstances beyond his control) but I never saw him again, which saddened me.

A few years ago a friend from the city I used to live in passed through the city I now live in, and asked for the loan of a CD set. I agreed, and she never returned them. It's not worth it to me to try to get them back. I don't even listen to CDs any more. It's all digital now.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

There are a lot of CDs that have "gone missing" from my collection and I think it has something to do with my adult children (One in particular) periodically helping themselves and then not owning up to it. I don't really complain because at least I can take comfort that they spend some of their time listening to Classical Music. When they actually ask to borrow, I make a point of burning the disc to a Hard Drive (now that I have started trying to burn my collection anyway).


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Nobody wants to borrow mine. 

:lol:


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Only to the people I explicitly trust. Which means only the future Mrs. Jeff W and my brother!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Nobody wants to borrow mine.
> 
> :lol:


Likewise. Problem solved!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sure, I would loan them. I've loaned books, but nobody as asked for my Classical CDs.

I'll admit, I don't feel comfortable about loan-and-burn. You like the music? Pay for it.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Sure, I would loan them. I've loaned books, but nobody as asked for my Classical CDs.
> 
> I'll admit, I don't feel comfortable about loan-and-burn. You like the music? Pay for it.


I agree but if I burn a CD for someone I know that they will buy it If they like it, if not they will discard it or return it to me.

Besides that the quality of blank CDs in the UK at least at the price I am willing to pay for them is terrible so a copy of said CD won't last very long even if you are careful.

Fox


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

There are two close friends who I will lend to, as over the forty years we have grown to trust each other without thinking about it.
We actually have had a number of each others Recordings,Hi Fi equipment,Musical Instruments and gawd knows what else, for so long, its hard sometimes to remember who's original property they were! We know where they are if we need them.
Everyone else can go whistle!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I loan out relatively freely (except for individual discs from a box set, NEVER!!!!), but I know that 50% of the time I will never get it back. I view a lot of that as my mission to spread CLASSICAL MUSIC TO THE WORLD :lol:.


----------

